# Ello



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Got an invite from TheGodfather, thought i'd check you guys out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

hey Stu! thanks for dropping by


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

welcome to the board buddy


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Good to see you here bro!

welcome


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

howdidly doodily there :lol: welcome :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Mate, stick around its a good board!!


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

They've already said it, but welcome Bud.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

ditto mate 8)

J


----------

